

2 million Chinese kicked out of homes for Olympics - hollywoodcole
http://www.sundaymirror.co.uk/news/sunday/2008/02/17/2-million-chinese-kicked-out-of-homes-for-olympics-98487-20321671/

======
davidw
This doesn't have anything to do with hacker news.

